# What the ****? Pat Riley offered to take Brian Cardinal's contract!



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

> Pat Riley is disappointed that the Heat's extensive efforts to land Grizzlies' guard/forward Mike Miller at the trade deadline came up with nothing, the South Florida Sun-Sentinel is reporting.
> 
> "It was really hard for me," Riley said before Saturday's game against the 76ers. "I'm one of those guys, I keep anteing up. I'll tell the guy to tell me exactly what you want."
> 
> ...


There's no way Wallace can explain this one. He talks about how Miller is a good player and he's not trading him away for nothing, but if you're rebuilding, what Riley offered doesn't exactly equal up to nothing. :thinking2:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If this is true I have lost any faith in Wallace.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow. Great job by the Grizzlies!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Daaaaamn. That's messed up. I feel bad for Memphis fans


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...that makes zero sense to me.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The hell, thats completely contradictory to his others moves and "plan of thinking"..

Glad the Heat dodged that one, unless we got Lowry aswell.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Explain to me how dumping Miller and Cardinal for cap space (no picks, no prospects) helps the Grizzlies.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Explain to me how dumping Miller and Cardinal for cap space (no picks, no prospects) helps the Grizzlies.


I guess that is a bit true. Even with plenty of extra $$$, what free-agents would like to go to Memphis?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Explain to me how dumping Miller and Cardinal for cap space (no picks, no prospects) helps the Grizzlies.


You were the one who said that this team needs cap space. The idea behind trading Gasol is to get a fresh start and more cap space, why not accelerate that process ? If you don't want to get rid of Cardinal's idiotic contract there is no need to trade Gasol either.


----------



## Baron Baron (Sep 8, 2007)

MemphisX said:


> Explain to me how dumping Miller and Cardinal for cap space (no picks, no prospects) helps the Grizzlies.


what was the point in doing the gasol trade then?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Explain to me how dumping Miller and Cardinal for cap space (no picks, no prospects) helps the Grizzlies.


Exactly.

This, if it's true, is at least some comfort to me. It shows that we're not just shedding salary to shed salary.

This team is building toward huge cap space in Summer 2009 or 2010. I expect Miller (and maybe Cardinal, though he'll probably just expire) to be dealt, but not unless we get a decent pick out of it.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

croco said:


> You were the one who said that this team needs cap space. The idea behind trading Gasol is to get a fresh start and more cap space, why not accelerate that process ? If you don't want to get rid of Cardinal's idiotic contract there is no need to trade Gasol either.


We have enough room to sign a max free agent or damn close. How much more room do you need? How many max type free agents do you think you are going to convince to come into this situation? 

The idea behind trading Gasol was more than cap space. People are just acting naive. Gasol was *****ing about the losing and had started with the fake back pain bull crap. He was already loafing it on the court. It seems that as long as the player is white, nobody wants to call them a lazy, money grubbing peice of crap which is what Pau was in Memphis. He made no effort to help the young guys. He set a poor example on the court and it was just a matter of time before he demanded a trade again.

Nobody even mentions how Gasol's back was so hurt in Memphis he couldn't even sit on the bench then less than a week later he is traded and healthy. Pull your heads out.

It is disgusting for Memphis fans to be posting crap, lamenting him like he ever did crap in Memphis but whine. Go to a Toronto board and see how much Raptor fans miss Vince. I am glad he is gone and I know his character. I don't care how much regular season success the Lakers have, his lack of character and heart will come up to bite them.


----------



## grizzhoops (Apr 16, 2003)

MemphisX is on the money. Gasol got his max contract and quit on the team. No heart and he will whimp out on the Lakers when it matters. The difference in LA is that he will never get a chance to shoot an important shot with Kobe. He isn't a max contract player. He is a second or third option. Technically he is sound but without heart, it is irrelevent.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

grizzhoops said:


> MemphisX is on the money. Gasol got his max contract and quit on the team. No heart and he will whimp out on the Lakers when it matters. The difference in LA is that he will never get a chance to shoot an important shot with Kobe. *He isn't a max contract player. He is a second or third option.* Technically he is sound but without heart, it is irrelevent.


I don't think anyone is denying that.


----------

